# Rusted out galvo under porch



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It looks like no plastic sheeting was put down when they poured the porch. Chemicals from the concrete seeped down onto the galvo and rusted it away. The stuff that isn't under the porch looks fine (as good as you can expect old galvo to look).


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more pics


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more pics still


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow that is some really bad galvi.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

im suprised you didnt just throw a sharkbite on there


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

wtf?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

hey kyle whats up with attitude? protech has probably forgot more then you know!!!!!!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Protech,,I have yet to use pex except for supply lines under sinks. Can you give me some insite on it, like maybe train an old dog? I know nothing about how to install it or what the best fittings are to use.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Protech,,I have yet to use pex except for supply lines under sinks. Can you give me some insite on it, like maybe train an old dog? I know nothing about how to install it or what the best fittings are to use.


 
thats one of the only times you shouldn't use pex


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

care to explain why?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

wirsbo fittings are proly "best". not the fastest though.



Plasticman said:


> Protech,,I have yet to use pex except for supply lines under sinks. Can you give me some insite on it, like maybe train an old dog? I know nothing about how to install it or what the best fittings are to use.


----------

